# How do you foster independence?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Anyone have a fluff that follows you everywhere including the bathroom?B)

Libby doesn't have any seperation anxiety when I leave the house but when I'm home she wants to be with me at all times. She's mastered the stairs so she can follow me up.

She has plenty of toys and we walk her. Is there anything else I can do to help her be comfortable without me?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes it takes time before they get it that you won't be leaving. You can try closing doors now and then so she cannot come in for a bit. Cosy sometimes follows me and sometimes not. She's learned I don't go away for long.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I think her following you around everywhere may be the result of maltese being bred for companion dogs.. There may just be no way around having your little shadow.  Enjoy your little Libby-Lu.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you both!

I was playing hide and seek with my son this morning and Libby gave me away everytime LOL! All he had do to was find her and there I was.:HistericalSmiley:

She's really good about me leaving the house thank goodness.

The only place she can't follow me is down in our spooky basement.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lol! That's how I find my Mom when I go see her. Where Gabby is, a chihuahua, Mom must be there too! :w00t:

It's a great thing that she doesn't have a problem with seperation anxiety. I'm having to house sit, all night and all day, next week because my mom's going to be gone. If there's no one there, they'll be howling non stop!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava follows me everywhere, but she's my princess so it's ok :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain follows me everywhere........CeeCee is more laid back and only does it once in a while. It really doesn't bother me. Love your new siggy!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If Libby doesn't have any anxiety toward you being away, I would just let it be. Preston follows me around everywhere and will just plop down on the floor in whichever room of the house I go to. He just wants the companionship but isn't needy about it. London came to me with separation anxiety and even though she is 2 1/2, we are still working on it. She goes NUTS if I walk outside of the house for even 10 seconds. If she hears keys, she barks, if she hears or sees us put on shoes, she barks. So in a situation like that, we work on her being more independent...but with Preston, he just likes to be with us.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Isn't the following you around just part of them being Maltese? I think it's been bred into them as 'companion' dogs, no? Anxiety is something different though..


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi also follows us around the house however she does leave us to go entertain herself every now and then or to take a nap.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie and Annie follow me everywhere I go - even into the bathroom. But they also do go off to wander around the house on their own and that's when I go looking for them! They sometimes also decide to take a nap in one of their beds in another room than the one I'm in, but that's not that frequent. But the norm is for them to be stuck to me like glue and I love it since I work full-time and miss them during the day.

Linda


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> Anyone have a fluff that follows you everywhere including the bathroom?B)
> 
> Libby doesn't have any seperation anxiety when I leave the house but when I'm home she wants to be with me at all times. She's mastered the stairs so she can follow me up.
> 
> She has plenty of toys and we walk her. Is there anything else I can do to help her be comfortable without me?


 
Go and do a google search for Dr. Karen Overall's protocol for separation anxiety. (I know you said she doesn't have that problem, but the protocol will help you with this issue with Lily) Here', I'll find it for you: Douglas Island Veterinary Service - Training

(please note, I DO NOT advocate everything on this site, bark collars for instance but this site happens to host this protocol)

This program works well, but takes some time. 

Karla~N~Girlz
Animal Communicator/Canine Behaviorist


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce follows me everywhere when i am home , unless he is cuddled w one of the kids , but mainly where i am he is , i agree i think its a maltese thing .. he will play around and wander but more usually than not he is right by me or on me ..


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Anne!

I have no advice to offer but I personally wouldn't mind if I was followed everywhere.  I want a total love bug who always wants to be with me.  Just be glad Libby doesn't have separation anxiety.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> dolce follows me everywhere when i am home , unless he is cuddled w one of the kids , but mainly where i am he is , i agree i think its a maltese thing .. he will play around and wander but more usually than not he is right by me or on me ..


Ditto. In fact when I shower in the morning I have to crack the door open a bit because I know he'll want to come in and check on me. :w00t: It bothered me in the winter when I'd close it and he'd push it open pretty wide and I'd be freezing. 
He's really very cool about me leaving the apartment. I love it that he's my shadow, but hmmmm....right this minute he's somewhere else. :blink: Better check on him...he could be following Mr. Roll of Toilet Paper :new_shocked::new_shocked:


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yes.....My fluff don't mind at all that we leave because she has water, pee pad, the tv on and the run of the house. When i am home she is on my lap if i am setting down, if i am on the pc she is right at my feet, if i am in the bathroom she is by my feet, if i am taking a bath she wants in.. lol but heyyyy what more could you ask of your fluff than be glad she feels that way towards ya. lol


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Every dog I've had has followed me everywhere I go. I thought that's just what loving dogs do.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Even after 13 years Alex wants to know where I am. Once he knows, he goes back to the couch or his bed.


----------

